# Why does Uber take 20% on some rides and 25% on others?



## Drivin' Mike (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm in the Bay Area in Northern California. I'm a new driver. I just saw on the Payment Summary that most rides Uber takes 20% and on others, 25%. I'm just wondering what the difference is. Does it have something to do with surge?
Thank you.


----------



## why uber why (Jan 9, 2015)

If you started after september 2014 all your rides have a minimum of 25% taken but after you do the math its probably closer to 33% .


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Because they're greedy mother forklifts that's why.


----------



## Drivin' Mike (Mar 11, 2015)

Well, no offense, why uber why and Dr Jeech, but I don't think any of that is especially useful, accurate information . My Statement summary says they took, 20% of 17 rides and 25% of 4 rides. That's what I don't understand. I'm not too bad at ratio proportion math and per centages. Any way I look at it, the max they took total was 24.8%. That's even figuring in the $1 rider fee they deduct, then give back. I guess that is some sort of promotion or something. I worked at the taxi company before jumping ship to Uber, and in 2013 & 2014, the taxi company took 36% of my earnings. 
Do I wish Uber took a smaller cut? Sure. But to be honest, I'm a pretty happy camper. All the companies are in business to make money.
Does anyone know the answer to my question?
Thank you.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Drivin' Mike said:


> Well, no offense, why uber why and Dr Jeech, but I don't think any of that is especially useful, accurate information . My Statement summary says they took, 20% of 17 rides and 25% of 4 rides. That's what I don't understand. I'm not too bad at ratio proportion math and per centages. Any way I look at it, the max they took total was 24.8%. That's even figuring in the $1 rider fee they deduct, then give back. I guess that is some sort of promotion or something. I worked at the taxi company before jumping ship to Uber, and in 2013 & 2014, the taxi company took 36% of my earnings.
> Do I wish Uber took a smaller cut? Sure. But to be honest, I'm a pretty happy camper. All the companies are in business to make money.
> Does anyone know the answer to my question?
> Thank you.


When you keep 64% of taxi rates you keep a lot more than 75.2% of Uber rates.

To answer your question, you are probably being sent both X and Select requests. Uber keeps 20% of X plus the first $1, whereas Uber keeps 25% of Select plus the first $1.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Drivin' Mike said:


> I just saw on the Payment Summary that most rides Uber takes 20% and on others, 25%. I'm just wondering what the difference is.


*Uber Tests Taking Even More From Its Drivers With 30% Commission*


----------



## Drivin' Mike (Mar 11, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> When you keep 64% of taxi rates you keep a lot more than 75.2% of Uber rates.
> 
> To answer your question, you are probably being sent both X and Select requests. Uber keeps 20% of X plus the first $1, whereas Uber keeps 25% of Select plus the first $1.


I definitely do not have the feeling that I am making less at Uber than I did at the taxi company. I'm not going to go into all the details on this public forum. Trust me, Uber is a better gig, if it happens to be a good fit for you.
Would they be sending me Select rides? I don't think my car qualifies.
"How To Calculate Costs As An Uber Driver": Well, this is a smart article but I'm tempted to wander after being told if I don't agree with the analyses that I am a sucker. The money I take in minus the money it takes me to operate (yes, I understand that gas and tires and oil and depreciation etc. are expenses) equals my actual profit. I like the way I summarized your much longer article. 
It's a good article, so I will get over the attitude.
I'm also lazy. AAA had this nice little table on average cost to drive, which is probably close enough for me. Yes, gas prices fluctuate but it gives you a good ballpark figure.
http://publicaffairsresources.aaa.biz/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/Your-Driving-Costs-2014.pdf
Here's another consideration. Some of us are starting to use Metromile insurance, as it is Uber friendly. Uber insures you while you are on the way to pick up a customer and until the customers exits the car. Metromile does not charge you for this period, and covers you for everything outside this period. They send you a gizmo you plug into the diagnostic port of your vehicle so they can track this.


----------

